# Cycling clothing for a toddler?



## ibexbiker (Apr 11, 2006)

I have checked everywhere for cycling jersey's and cannot find any. I have only found one on the Strider site, it was a fox racing jersey (long sleeve) and is more of a freeride/downhill style. I have seen a Pearl Izumi Jersey with a small guy flexing his arms and it says "I like my bike" on it, but all the sizes are youth. Does anyone know of cycling jerseys for toddlers? I would need a 3T or 4T. I have checked a million sites and can't find one. Please Help!!!!! Last year at one of my races I saw this 2 y/o wearing a Trek Racing Jersey. It was awesome and my son beat him, which was awesomer.


----------



## texacajun (Jan 20, 2004)

Yeah, Trek made a bunch of yellow tdf toddler jerseys back in 00 or 01 when Lance won his 1st tour. His son was a toddler so they stood on the podium in matching maillet jaune's. A friend got one for his kid back then. Not sure if they still make them, but I'd check Trek's online store or your local dealer. 

I've got a Cannondale one that was a handme down from another friend back when my daughter was 2-3 y.o. Maybe check their site too.


----------



## dadat40 (Jan 3, 2005)

seriously?


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

We received a cycling outfit for our daughter as a gift. It is from Kucharik and is very well made. We'll probably get another when she grows out of this one.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

My daughter is 7 and XS womens riding jerseys fit.


----------

